# dechrome rear Trunk handle



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I have the dark blue 2012 cruze eco, I hate the chrome piece on the trunk underneath the emblem. Would it look good black? Is it hard to plastidip? Will definitely be a spring project. How durable is plastidip? Any opinions or advice is welcome on ideas. I have a rear diffuser for it I am going to put on in the spring as well and its black, so wonder if I should put that on as is or paint it body color?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Plastidip is easy to put on. It's just like spray painting. Tape off the edges and then tape newspaper around all of that so you don't overspray onto the paint.

In regards to durability, I "love tapped" a focus the other day and it was an area on my front bumper that was plasti-dipped. The dip was "scratched" and after pulling it all of there was no damage to the paint underneath. The focus had a few noticeable scratches on it's rear bumper


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Will it survive an automatic car wash?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Plastidip will survive a lot. Check out www.dipyourcar.com for a lot of info.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

what about the black on blue for my car? would that look gay? Blue car with black diffuser and black out trunk trim?


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

?
:question:


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

It would probably look as Good As You.

Who gives a fat rat's clacker if it doesn't?

If you like it, go with it. If you change your mind, it's removable.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

It's interesting how Cruzes in Europe don't have these annoying chrome bars!
Cars here have that part the same as the color of the car. Check out mine.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Like this?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I think it would look alright. I have my red front bumper lip (right under the lower grill) plasti-dipped black. Along with my bowties. Eventually I am going to plastidip the chrome on the back as well.

I have also taken my car through the car wash and no damage has been done to the dip.

Do what you want to it. If you like it, keep it. It's your car and it will resemble YOUR personality. Who cares what others think. If you don't like it then you just peel it right off and take some windex to the area ccasion14:


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I've taken mine to the car wash several time without any issues. As you can see, I did the Chevrolet and Cruze badges also. 

I want to do the small chrome strip on the bottom of the bumper too...spring project I think.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> It's interesting how Cruzes in Europe don't have these annoying chrome bars!
> Cars here have that part the same as the color of the car. Check out mine.


Does anyone know if we can order the color specific for us spec cruzes? If so, any have part numbers?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Theres also overlays you can get that cover most of it like on mine. May be able to have them make you one that covers the whole thing if you go that route. GrafxWerks - Trunklid Chrome Applique Overlay // Chevrolet Cruze











2013 cruze painted the rear bar on his blue cruze, but I cant find the thread with the pictures send him a message and ask for one. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7576-2013-cruze.html

Edit: found it








http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/10030-my-2013-eco-mods-2.html


----------



## JustBoostin (Aug 3, 2012)

I wrapped the chrome piece on my trunk with vinyl that matched my body color. Looks much cleaner than black imo.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

I painted mine and love it. It makes the cruze stand out from all the other ones in my work parking lot


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

JustBoostin- where do you find this vinyl at? I have a Silver Cruze and don't know where to start looking for this.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> .........*Theres also overlays you can get that cover most of it like on mine. May be able to have them make you one that covers the whole thing if you go that route*. GrafxWerks - Trunklid Chrome Applique Overlay // Chevrolet Cruze





modalita said:


> JustBoostin- where do you find this vinyl at? I have a Silver Cruze and don't know where to start looking for this.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I just checked it out- and they can definitely have me part with $37 for that. Thank you so much.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

That doesn't even cover all the chrome what a stupid idea


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Just pop off the clips on inside of trunk lid to remove the carpet type thing and its 4 nuts holding the chrome piece on remove it spray it with plasti dip or find your paint code, dealer can get it for you if you can't find it and buy the paint and do it yourself , or get someone else to do it after you have paint and piece removed for cheap


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

How much plasti dip will it take to do the chrome under the windows and the chrome trunk strip? I just picked up a can and I am afraid that I will run out before its finished. Also, how many coats need to be applied to the chrome?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Southpaw802 said:


> How much plasti dip will it take to do the chrome under the windows and the chrome trunk strip? I just picked up a can and I am afraid that I will run out before its finished. Also, how many coats need to be applied to the chrome?


One can should be plenty. Prob do your badges as well.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> One can should be plenty. Prob do your badges as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I was planning to just remove them, but would that be tricky? Remove or tape?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Southpaw802 said:


> I was planning to just remove them, but would that be tricky? Remove or tape?


Removing is easy, and IMO looks better. Dipping them is also easy, you don't even need to tape them off. Just spray the dip on the area (including the paint) and after it drys just peel the dip from the paint and it should leave the badge dipped. YouTube has plenty of examples of this and how to remove the badging. 
Debadged

Dipped Badge


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

Southpaw802 said:


> Also, how many coats need to be applied to the chrome?


On my hubcaps and rear trim peice i did 3 coats. It should have a wet even look to it before it dries between each coat. 2000 miles on my hubcaps and not a mark. i have washed it at carwash 10 times


----------

